# Basic Offive PC Base Unit?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

One of our pc's in the office is intermittently shutting down. They are a good few years old now and have had processor & memory upgrades in the past and probably well past their sell by date, so rather than repair we are going to replace.

To be honest, the pc's in the office are predominately used as "dump terminals" for our bespoke operating system. The other use is Internet, word/excell, email etc.

There is no need for an all singing graphics card or even massive hard disc drives as our main broker system is all backed up on a secure central server.

We have monitors, so just need a base unit (perhaps with a mouse/keyboard) with a wired network connection for our broker system/internet.

Dell have http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/business/Desktops/vostrodt/ct.aspx?refid=vostrodt&s=bsd&cs=ukbsdt1 at £169 plus vat & delivery (works out at about £230 in all).

Any thoughts on this or alternative suggestions will be greatly appreciated. :thumb:

Cheers

(oh and the topic title should be "Basic Offi*c*e PC Base Unit?"!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Better spec and free delivery - £189 all in.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168059

Only downside, is no OS but i dont think you need one as you have your bespoke OS as stated above???


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

or

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164667

for a bigger hDD


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I suppose we can reload XP with the original serial no if we are binning the other pc?

We still need an O/S for use as a normal pc.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

^yep, can be done


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Ebuyer are pretty good when it comes to delivery too. Dealt with them daily a while back.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought my laptop from ebuyer, were very good.

I've just checked my pc, it is currently - 

2.66 Celeron
512MB ram
40GB HDD which is still 70% free!

So pretty much anything will be an improvement!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you really need a new machine Lloyd??? or can it do with a system restore??? Is it shutting down due to a software or hardware fault??? Could be as simple as a restore, or new power supply. Worst case, a new MB required. Depending on time and cost, you may be able to get a bit more use out of it. In these times, its all about cutting costs mate as im sure u knw.


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/range.html?t=pc&c=home&r=IOF

smaller size to save a bit space


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

if it was a dell you were after check here

http://www.mcscom.co.uk

does all dell refurb stuff
bought a laptop from him about 18months ago came with a full dell 3 year on site warranty saved about £160 compared to dell website, very helpfull guy as well.
laptop was mint condition couldn`t tell it from new all boxed etc
prices on his site are plus vat

:thumb:


----------



## GazT4R` (Apr 20, 2009)

nokia said:


> Ebuyer are pretty good when it comes to delivery too. Dealt with them daily a while back.


I second this. Bought my components to build my PC from them. 
Quick delivery and good service when the temperature sensor on the third core was faulty. 
Replaced without question with the only downside having to pay the postage to return the item but you can't have it all :lol:.

Gaz


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

nokia said:


> Do you really need a new machine Lloyd??? or can it do with a system restore??? Is it shutting down due to a software or hardware fault??? Could be as simple as a restore, or new power supply. Worst case, a new MB required. Depending on time and cost, you may be able to get a bit more use out of it. In these times, its all about cutting costs mate as im sure u knw.


Part of the business plan this year was to upgrade the pc's. They are near on 10 years old and have had bits changed over the years, but are a bit slow and inadequate really.

Like you say though, in the current climate we don't want to be spending out where we don't have to so we decided to replace them as and when needed. The only problem i see with buying a new PSU, then if that doesn't fix it, buying a new MB (if we can still find one with the right slot!) we could easily end up spending £100 to put the pc back to how it was, when another £100 on top will see us with a new far more efficient pc.

Just have to be economy beans on toast for this month :lol:


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

could always go for a barebones system

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/barebones.html

comes pre built and tested just need to plug in hard drive etc which you could salvage from your old pc


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Part of the business plan this year was to upgrade the pc's. They are near on 10 years old and have had bits changed over the years, but are a bit slow and inadequate really.
> 
> Like you say though, in the current climate we don't want to be spending out where we don't have to so we decided to replace them as and when needed. The only problem i see with buying a new PSU, then if that doesn't fix it, buying a new MB (if we can still find one with the right slot!) we could easily end up spending £100 to put the pc back to how it was, when another £100 on top will see us with a new far more efficient pc.
> 
> Just have to be economy beans on toast for this month :lol:


Hi mate, if you are on a budget and think that you cannot replace all of the PC's drop me a PM... I bet that I can at least quote you on replacing all your PC's and give you a plesant surprise. It only includes replacing one base unit but it will give you 6 PC's for one base unit and the PC will pay for itself within 18 months with the electricity savings alone. Drop me a PM as I say. I am the Scottsih disty for this kit and it's going to take the world by storm..:thumb: I am using it in my office just now..


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

dantheman said:


> if it was a dell you were after check here
> 
> http://www.mcscom.co.uk
> 
> ...


Some very good deals on the laptops they have there. Especially as they come with 3 yr on site warranty which will cost a few bob. Hmmmm, i may go for one now, as i was saying all about cutting costs, lol.


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

mine was as new, if not new and the 3 year on site warranty is def a big plus as well
was a bit dubious when i bought it but service was faultless


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Discount Tech said:


> Hi mate, if you are on a budget and think that you cannot replace all of the PC's drop me a PM... I bet that I can at least quote you on replacing all your PC's and give you a plesant surprise. It only includes replacing one base unit but it will give you 6 PC's for one base unit and the PC will pay for itself within 18 months with the electricity savings alone. Drop me a PM as I say. I am the Scottsih disty for this kit and it's going to take the world by storm..:thumb: I am using it in my office just now..


Cheers for the offer, but we are only a small office and really only need the one pc at the moment.

I've just looked at the bare bones system, may sort one of these for home as my 6600GT is on the way out and i want a new MB with PCI-E rather than the current AGP. Too much hassle for the office though, so i've just ordered the ebuyer one at £189.

Cheers for everyone's help. Very much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I know it's too late, but came across these Intel Atom PCs from Asrock yesterday:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Asro...-Black-Intel-Atom-330-2GB-DDR2-320GB-HDD-HDMI

They seem pretty damn good for office PC's and very small and efficient.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Cheers for the offer, but we are only a small office and really only need the one pc at the moment.
> 
> I've just looked at the bare bones system, may sort one of these for home as my 6600GT is on the way out and i want a new MB with PCI-E rather than the current AGP. Too much hassle for the office though, so i've just ordered the ebuyer one at £189.
> 
> Cheers for everyone's help. Very much appreciated. :thumb:


I hear you mate. I have a 4 user system at the moment and for not alot more than you are looking at I could get you a 4 user system... Complete with flat screens etc... Even if not for the moment drop me a PM and I will keep the quote open for a few months...

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bugger me, it arrived this morning on their free delivery 3 - 5 days!

I've never done a fresh install before, only format & reinstalls. I take it i just bung in the XP CD and boot it up?


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Bugger me, it arrived this morning on their free delivery 3 - 5 days!
> 
> I've never done a fresh install before, only format & reinstalls. I take it i just bung in the XP CD and boot it up?


You might have to boot from CD, so if it does not work, just F10 when it tells you to on startup... Been a while since I have done it, but you should be cool.


----------

